# My coop



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It was supposed to be for 6 hens but it didn't turn out that way. The ladder is for the hens to use as a roost and to climb up to the two roosts that you cant see which are held in by brackets . They can be removed for easy cleaning.
The windows i got at an auction for $10

There are two doors, one for their part of the yard and one for access to the bigger yard


----------



## feathertree (Feb 16, 2015)

I love that it acts as a dog house too! 

Your coop is cute! I love that it's off that ground - great for detering predators!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! The bottom part was supposed to be their dusting area but they decided to use other areas instead lol


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## feathertree (Feb 16, 2015)

Haha, they always do! I have weird holes all over the lawn where they have chosen to "bathe".


----------

